# Fall 2006 XM Line Up Changes



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

So far on the list

143 - Sporting News Radio is replaced by XM Sports Nation (XMSN) 
130 - MSNBC is removed from the line up
156 - Oprah & Friends goes live

Official Page From XM


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

So the Sporting News Channel has a new name and is on 24/7. MSNBC is gone but TV on the rasio is not that great. And Oprah's on. But I never cared for her.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No, it's more then a name change, it's essentially a brand new mostly in house channel that will have a select few Sporting News programs.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Somehow I don't buy that. The channel was part time to begin with. It sounds more like a marketing/PR announcement trying to make it seem like more ofa change than it is.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well it pretty much states just that in the blurb on the website, not sure what's so hard to believe about it.



> *XM Sports Nation is your destination for all things sports, with sports news, engaging commentary, and original XM shows. *Some of the leading names in the sports world host their own shows including Dale Earnhardt, Jr., Cal Ripken, Jr., Coach Mike Krzyewski, James Carville and Luke Russert, as well as shows from Tim Brando, Tony Bruno, Troy Aikman and other popular content from Sporting News Radio. In addition, XMSN This Morning, hosted by XM personality T.J. Rives, delivers the latest in sports news, highlights, interviews and scores from the world of professional and collegiate sports. The 24-hour sports news channel will also feature XM shows dedicated to collegiate sports, motorsports, fantasy sports and much more.
> 
> Beginning on August 28th Tony Bruno, Tim Brando, and Troy Aikman will be heard on a new XM original sports talk channel, XM Sports Nation, Channel 143. *As of that date Sporting News Radio will no longer be a 24/7 XM channel. In addition to their key personalities we will also feature select Sporting News Radio shows on weekends as well. *


Sporting News Radio was a full time channel until the PGA Tour Network was added. XM is putting their signed sports personalities on this channel, but keeping some SNR programming. I don't see it as a PR stunt, just as a rebranding for the better.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

What I said was that the notion that it is news is marketing soin. Quoting the website that contains the marketing spin does not does not really disprove that.

It looks like a rebranding not a real change---and your last comment seems to confirm tjhat. but if you want to buy the PR well go right ahead.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Another new channel on the horizon

154 - National Lampoon Radio

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/its-official-national-lampoon-comedy-radio-on-xm.html


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

xm may change the name to 202 from high voltage name to the virius ???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

They should. As someone on XMFan suggested, there should be two separate channels. The Virus and High Voltage. The Virus for O&A/R&F and High Voltage should be other uncensored extreme talk.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Another new channel on the horizon
> 
> 154 - National Lampoon Radio
> 
> http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/its-official-national-lampoon-comedy-radio-on-xm.html


that channel sucks all beeped Comedy im sticking with xm 150 for comedy


----------

